

Here Is the Most Disproportionately Popular Cuisine in Each State - ecesena
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/14/most-popular-cuisine-state_n_6457252.html

======
ecesena
I'm surprised Italian cuisine is just 3rd in just 2 States... sigh!

